# please id



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk78 ... 1_2021.jpg
I think it is a Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"
Thanks for your input. :fish:


----------



## africancichlidcentral (Oct 12, 2004)

I think you're 99.9% right. It looks like one to me. Do you have females you can show a picture of?


----------



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

is there a list somewhere on this forum to tell what the diff abbreviations mean?
BTW I'll get a pic of the females when the op arrives...they're camera shy.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

i agree that it is a Paralabidochromis sp. rock kribensis


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

mrcichlid1968 said:


> is there a list somewhere on this forum to tell what the diff abbreviations mean?


sp. is an abbreviation for "species"

It is simply a temporary way to identify a fish until it is officially assigned a species name. It is usually a color or a location or a description of some unique physical feature of the fish.

Kevin


----------



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks, :thumb: thats been bugging me to find out ...ok...is there other abbrev. or a list on this sight somewhere I haven't found yet?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Nope, at least I haven't found one. Just something you learn as you look at names.


----------



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk78 ... 1_2021.jpg

Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"
huh... both females seemed to want to get in the pic....


----------



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

oops try this one for the female pics

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk78 ... 0_2048.jpg

Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"
huh... both females seemed to want to get in the pic


----------

